# Tiny 13oz malt rescue



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Look at this tiny little one in Fairbault, MN<a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11868499" target="_blank">
</a>
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11868499


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh, so very tiny. I hope they find someone qualified to care for such a tiny one soon.
Pip is a perfect name


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That poor little honey. :shocked: I wonder where she came from. Will she have a normal life? She seems like she might be a mix.... I'd love to take her home! I wonder if NCMR would take her.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh I want her!!!! She's so tiny and cute and I'm definitely home most of the day. It's too bad she's so far away from me.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

She's a cutie for sure. She looks like she may be a westie mix because of the ears or maybe its because she's so little. I guess it depends on where she originally came from whether she's a purebred maltese or not so I'm sure they would know.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 9 2008, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632472


> Oh my gosh, so very tiny. I hope they find someone qualified to care for such a tiny one soon.
> Pip is a perfect name [/B]


You like the tiny ones Brit. Don't you think it's time to add another one to your family?  You would be more than qualified!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh my god....


I think big butt Cooper was larger than that when he was born... :w00t:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh I LOVE the tiny ones! I wish the rescue org. would consider homes with kids. My 3 skin kids are so gentle and loving. Someone is in my home almost 24 hours a day. I would love to have a third tiny little girl, my other two malt's have proven themselves to be great hosts whenever we have a furry visitor stay with us for a few days.

She is a little baby boo boo, I'm in love. :wub: :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:heart: I wish she were closer. I'm always home, Gracie would love her. Oh I so hope someone who will love her to pieces will get her soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes tiny..omg ..i want her :wub: 
please God someone will take her to love,,, :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's a question for those of you who have more "maltese" experience than I do, which is just about everyone else on this site. Does she look like a maltese or does she look like she may be mixed? Its the ears that are throwing me off. She's such a cute little furball though.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wowza that's one minute little girl... :eek2_gelb2: what a tiny little tike. :wub: my gosh, i wouldn't know what to do with one so small. :blink: when i got mini i specifically was looking for a sturdier malt. i hope someone who is willing to spend time with her and understands she will most likely have health issues takes this little one on. she's gonna need some special care for sure... :tender:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 9 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632506


> Here's a question for those of you who have more "maltese" experience than I do, which is just about everyone else on this site. Does she look like a maltese or does she look like she may be mixed? Its the ears that are throwing me off. She's such a cute little furball though.[/B]


Often when they are very young and very tiny, their ears stand up. Then once they start to grow and get more hair on them, they fall down. Zoe's one ear stood up for the longest time. Grandma was just sure it would never fall down! :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 9 2008, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632491


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 9 2008, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632472





> Oh my gosh, so very tiny. I hope they find someone qualified to care for such a tiny one soon.
> Pip is a perfect name [/B]


You like the tiny ones Brit. Don't you think it's time to add another one to your family?  You would be more than qualified!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Haha. For a split second I thought Hey! I could fly up there and get that baby....BUT, I came to my senses.
Toy and Cosy wouldn't much appreciate it. I've had a couple tinies like that before though. One I lost right
before joining SM. She was a very ill pup but my wonderful vet kept her alive and running much longer than
anyone would have expected. She also donated many sonograms for her. This little one will probably need
someone who can be with her day and night and not tote her around until she is much older and stays stable.
Usually these tinies don't last too long but oh the joy they bring while they are here. 
I think her ears grew and she didn't. LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww what a sweet tiny little love she is :wub: 
If I were looking I would love to have her but at the moment I have all I can handle, Koko would drive her nuts I think :Sooo cute:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It makes me sad because more than likely they bred in hopes of having pups this small.... and this little love bug has to suffer for it. If I could I would adopt her. I'm hoping a Maltese rescue group gets their hands on her. She needs to be with an expert......ohhhhhh.....how about Dr. Jaimie?!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope someone rescues this little one. When I got Archie his ears were up - he was 12 weeks old and weighed 1 lb 13 oz.....geez, that's a whole lb heavier!!!! :new_shocked: and I thought *he* was so tiny....


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok guys, That's way to close, only 2 hrs away! I'am struggling with this one.  Sure is a cute baby, Dr Jamie would be good for this little one. Wouldn't take much to go get her. Jamie, I need a trip south! So much temptation! 

Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is so very tiny.......I hope she finds a home soon, with someone to love and take care of her!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's adorable. :wub: :wub: 

Lacie was only 15 oz. at 12 weeks and she's 5.5 lbs now. 

And when I got Lacie, her ears were just starting to bend over a little.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I would be soooo scared to have her, but what a joy she will be to someone. Gosh I wish someone on here would get her, I'd love to watch her grow.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Tuffy took a long time to grow into her ears too LOL.
[attachment=40822:EARS.JPG]

They dropped one at a time :smrofl: 
[attachment=40823:ear_sidways2.jpg]

Finally we had an ear coming down party!
[attachment=40826:twodowna.jpg]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 9 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632586


> She's adorable. :wub: :wub:
> 
> Lacie was only 15 oz. at 12 weeks and she's 5.5 lbs now.
> 
> And when I got Lacie, her ears were just starting to bend over a little.[/B]



That gives me hope!! I just hate to think that this little honey will suffer due to greed. :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh dear, she is so tiny. I sure hope this rescue group is not adopting her out until she is eating on her own,
and fully vetted.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! What a tiny little fluff!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my, she's a tiny little one. Figures you would have to post this now. I am heading to MN next week. Oh but they don't adopt to those with big dogs so I am out. I sure hope they find a wonderful home for her soon.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a precious girl, :Sooo cute: 
When I picked up Ellie the breeder assured me that she was over a pound but when I took her to the vet the next day she only weighed 13 oz. She was so so tiny but she had no problems eating or anything and now she's up to just over 4 pounds.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 9 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632596


> Tuffy took a long time to grow into her ears too LOL.
> [attachment=40822:EARS.JPG]
> 
> They dropped one at a time :smrofl:
> ...



ROTFL Deb! I remember those pics. I wondered if they would ever come down, but they sure did.
Ahhh, memories....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 9 2008, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632662


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 9 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632596





> Tuffy took a long time to grow into her ears too LOL.
> [attachment=40822:EARS.JPG]
> 
> They dropped one at a time :smrofl:
> ...



ROTFL Deb! I remember those pics. I wondered if they would ever come down, but they sure did.
Ahhh, memories....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those are the cutest ears :wub: :wub: :wub: We got totally depressed when Snoopy's ears went *up* even though we knew they would because of his breed but he looked so cute with his ears down. At one point he was all ears I'm glad he grew into them though.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 9 2008, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632596


> Tuffy took a long time to grow into her ears too LOL.
> [attachment=40822:EARS.JPG]
> 
> They dropped one at a time :smrofl:
> ...


Your Tuffy is the cutest little darling girl....Love those ears!!! I'm gonna look for pictures of Archie's ears when they were up. LOL.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

tuffy is adorale :Cute Malt: jo


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Oooh, thats very tiny. The poor thing, she doesn't look all that healthy to me?! I hope she can find a good home..


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder what her story is, where she came from. :huh:


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 10 2008, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632852


> I wonder what her story is, where she came from. :huh:[/B]


I know her!

A while ago, I found this pup for adoption. She was listed on someone's website. here is her story, direct from the breeder:

Thanks for your email. You are the first to write about Pip.

I think you will want to look somewhere else or consider our 10 week old 1 # 2 oz. male instead because Pip is not turning out to be a " normal" puppy. At almost 11 weeks she still weighs only 10.2 oz. so is just a little over a half of a pound. She is being hand fed by my friend as after about 6 weeks of age she became hypoglycemic. She also is hydrocephalic. Last week, Nancy, my excellent hand-feeding expert who works with animal santuaries and for Animal Ark, and I met with our main vet. He told us about her being hydrocephalic. Pip is playful and eats some soft foods and cottage cheese but just hasn't continued growing. She will probably end up with Nancy or us or in a special needs home for the rest of her life which may be shorter than a normal dog's life.

We bought a Maltese mother and daughter and a male from a small breeder I have known for years when she downsized even more. We have had one litter of Malti Poos last winter and now this litter of Maltese. We plan to have no more Maltese, at least not from this pair and will probably just stick with our poodles and poodle mixes. I just don't want to deal with the tiny hypoglycemis open fontanels that we saw with several of these puppies and that seem to go along with some of the straight Maltese. The book says that they are durable, healthy little pets good for children and I think that may be the case with some Maltese and larger ones than these. The boy we have seems to be healthy but still must be watched carefully and fed every 4 hours during the day and not left for more than about 7 hours overnight.

We do have one litter of Malti Poos coming up although they are from the Maltese male and our pet Peke A Poo so will be 1/2 Maltese, 1/4 poodle, 1/4 Pekingese and be born in about a month.

I wish I could have given you better news. I hope you can find a good puppy for your family. We do have other nice dogs and also some Yorkie Poos coming and a 7 month old poodle M and a year old poodle F that need homes.

Thanks,
"Lucy".

So there you have it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How sad and to think they're making more.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HOPE SHE MAKES IT TO A LOVING HOME .SHE HAS THE SWEETEST FACE.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

I am at a little bit of a loss on this. My MIL (who breeds) currently has a 4 or 6 month old baby who is uber-tiny and has an issue with her esophagus that she may or may not outgrow. She will care for this baby (who has to be fed round the clock still to this day every 4 hours b/c of her size, and stand up for an hour afterwards) until she is normal or dies. She is otherwise amazingly a happy dog who plays and carries on just like any other puppy. Her theory is that if she produced a dog that can't be homed into a normal family it will stay with her forever, as she is responsible for creating that life. It is REALLY annoying to me sometimes, especially if we want to go out to dinner with them, we have to work around Victoria's (the puppy) schedule, but I admire her commitment to the dog. 

I am a little perturbed at a breeder that would send a puppy on along to rescue and not put in the work on a baby they brought into this world. If you don't know how to deal with a special needs puppy, you shouldn't breed. And if you do have a special needs puppy, and choose to place it with a trusted person, that is different than putting it on petfinder. But, if hopefully they screen well for poor Pip, and all will be well. 

I just am not sure how I feel about that breeder....


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 10 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632971


> How sad and to think they're making more.[/B]


You're not kidding. You would think they would call it quits. Poor little baby. Does that mean she will be that way forever?


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Sep 10 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632976


> I am a little perturbed at a breeder that would send a puppy on along to rescue and not put in the work on a baby they brought into this world. If you don't know how to deal with a special needs puppy, you shouldn't breed. And if you do have a special needs puppy, and choose to place it with a trusted person, that is different than putting it on petfinder. But, if hopefully they screen well for poor Pip, and all will be well.
> 
> I just am not sure how I feel about that breeder.... [/B]


To lay the facts straight, this breeder did not "bring the baby into the world". She got her, (and her mum) when she was a week old from another breeder. In addition, she did chose to place it with a trusting person, her friend Nancy.

Nancy's job is to rehabilitate animals, and place them in responsible forever homes. That is what she is attempting to do. 

"Lucy" forwarded me an e-mail from her vet describing the condition of the puppy aswell. Pip is very happy, and other than her eating habits, she is a good dog, her growth is stunted from the hydrocephalisis and hypoglycemia.

I'm remaining neutral on the matter, but I thought I'd just defend "Lucy" seeing as how she really has the pup's best interest in mind. They did not 'cover' up anything in the ad, the pup is special needs. It's pretty simple. I feel that "Lucy" is being responsible; because she does not have the time to care for the pup, she has entrusted her care with a professional. I don't see how that is wrong. I think it's better than "Lucy" retaining the pup, and malnourishing or neglecting her. 

Arsyn


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 10 2008, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632990


> "Lucy" forwarded me an e-mail from her vet describing the condition of the puppy aswell. Pip is very happy, and other than her eating habits, she is a good dog, her growth is stunted from the hydrocephalisis and hypoglycemia.
> 
> I'm remaining neutral on the matter, but I thought I'd just defend "Lucy" seeing as how she really has the pup's best interest in mind. They did not 'cover' up anything in the ad, the pup is special needs. It's pretty simple. I feel that "Lucy" is being responsible; because she does not have the time to care for the pup, she has entrusted her care with a professional. I don't see how that is wrong. I think it's better than "Lucy" retaining the pup, and malnourishing or neglecting her.
> 
> Arsyn[/B]


I'm not trying to start anything here but I have to vent a little. 

I am sure "Lucy" feels she is doing the very best she can for Pip by having her friend care for her until the perfect home can be found. I read the Petfinder ad and my heart just broke for tiny little Pip. Now that I read your email from "Lucy", I am appalled that placing her in another home is even being considered with her health especially being that the friend who is caring for her is with a rescue/sanctuary group. They didn't list an adoption fee on Petfinder but I bet there is one. (You know, to cover food and time spent on her care) How sad to think they are waiting to find a home to send her to so they no longer have to care for her. If they do ever find a home to care for her for whatever amount of days, weeks, months, years she has remaining, I would hope that in lieu of an adoption fee that they just keep in contact and monitor her vet care since I am sure she is going to need a lot of it. I am sure her vet expenses are going to be astronomical and just imagine the emotional trauma her new mommy will go through. 

Ok, I am back to being heartbroken. I wish I had an extra 24 hours in my day to take care of and love her like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hydrocephalus can be treated but not cured. With Pip's small stature I don't know what all they could
safely do to help her with that. To me, the most dangerous part is her head getting bumped while 
playing, which can happen to any dog, but with this condition can be deadly...even the slightest bump.

She does need expert care and I can see why they want to place her with someone who can give her
that care. It is a full time job.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

To be honest, I've been looking to add another female (puppy) but don't have the time to provide the kind of care that Pip would need. From reading the petfinder add I thought that Pip was tiny, but that once she gained weight she would be a nomal little puppy and that she was "special" now because of the feeding issue. The description mentioned nothing about her having hydrocephalus or any other health issues. It just seemed like they were saying "yes she's tiny and needs extra attention but once she grows she'll be ok.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I spoke with Nancy. This pup does need special care.

I pray for little Pip. She does have a good home interested,
I hope it works out.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I put in a call to Nancy. I work from home most of the time and can take my dog to work with me. I also have another tiny for her to play with, and don't mind the work or the expense of taking care of this little baby. 

We'll see what happens. 

Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 10 2008, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633103


> I put in a call to Nancy. I work from home most of the time and can take my dog to work with me. I also have another tiny for her to play with, and don't mind the work or the expense of taking care of this little baby.
> 
> We'll see what happens.
> 
> Leslie[/B]



Bless you Leslie. I feel bad for that tiny one....I hope she gets a good home.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Arsyn- 
Then my issue isn't with Lucy - but rather the person she got the dog from originally (Pip's breeder). Someone intentionally created the puppy. And at 12 weeks she is looking for her fourth home. Is Lucy still using the mother as a breeding dog?

P.S. Yay Leslie 


QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 10 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632990


> To lay the facts straight, this breeder did not "bring the baby into the world". She got her, (and her mum) when she was a week old from another breeder.
> 
> I'm remaining neutral on the matter, but I thought I'd just defend "Lucy" seeing as how she really has the pup's best interest in mind. They did not 'cover' up anything in the ad, the pup is special needs. It's pretty simple. I feel that "Lucy" is being responsible; because she does not have the time to care for the pup, she has entrusted her care with a professional. I don't see how that is wrong. I think it's better than "Lucy" retaining the pup, and malnourishing or neglecting her.
> 
> Arsyn[/B]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I live too far away  - Nancy would like to have her adopted close by - if anything should go wrong. I can understand - I'm sure she's grown very fond of Pip and only wants the best for her. 

I asked that she keep me in mind if she had trouble finding a suitable home- Nancy said she would. 

She called back quickly and I believe she has Pip's best interests at heart. 


Leslie


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Sep 10 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633135


> Arsyn-
> Then my issue isn't with Lucy - but rather the person she got the dog from originally (Pip's breeder). Someone intentionally created the puppy. And at 12 weeks she is looking for her fourth home. Is Lucy still using the mother as a breeding dog?[/B]


No, 
"Lucy" is not using the mother for breeding at all, infact she was spayed shortly after Nancy took custody of the pup. 
"Lucy" was rescuing Pip and her mother from an irresponsible breeder who had grown too big for her confines. Pip's mum was up for adoption, but has since found her forever home. 

Also, In response to Leslie, "Lucy" told me that they wanted her future forever home to be close by, because they got an agreement (in writing) from their vet to provide care free of charge for the rest of Pip's life (however long it may be). In addition, Nancy's organization is not-for-profit. She works as a volunteer, and often her adoption fees don't even cover the cost of a spay/neuter.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Who the heck is Lucy?? I spoke with Nancy. 

Nancy is on the rescue page/petfinder. So who's Lucy?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

It looks like pip may have found a home. They took her picture down from petfinder.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, if you click on the link that is in the first post in this thread, the petfinder page says "Adopted." 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11868499


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 10 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633347


> Who the heck is Lucy?? I spoke with Nancy.
> 
> Nancy is on the rescue page/petfinder. So who's Lucy?[/B]


Nancy is the Lady who "Lucy" entrusted Pip's care to.

"Lucy" isn't the real name of the breeder who originally rescued Pip, I just decided to use "Lucy" as an alias in order to protect her identity. 

I didn't want anyone trying to find or harass her. She is a very nice woman, so i thought I'd save her the trouble. Nancy is her good friend, and the person who she gave Pip to rehabilitate.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 14 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635004


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 10 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633347





> Who the heck is Lucy?? I spoke with Nancy.
> 
> Nancy is on the rescue page/petfinder. So who's Lucy?[/B]


Nancy is the Lady who "Lucy" entrusted Pip's care to.

"Lucy" isn't the real name of the breeder who originally rescued Pip, I just decided to use "Lucy" as an alias in order to protect her identity. 

I didn't want anyone trying to find or harass her. She is a very nice woman, so i thought I'd save her the trouble. Nancy is her good friend, and the person who she gave Pip to rehabilitate.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm totally confused, from your original post a few days ago it seemed like she ("Lucy") got Pip from her breeder friend with the intent to breed her at some point....or maybe I'm wrong? Whatever the case may be, the original breeder in *MY* opinion is probably a BYB with no clue as to how to breed and this poor little honey has to suffer because of it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 14 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635004


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 10 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633347





> Who the heck is Lucy?? I spoke with Nancy.
> 
> Nancy is on the rescue page/petfinder. So who's Lucy?[/B]


Nancy is the Lady who "Lucy" entrusted Pip's care to.

"Lucy" isn't the real name of the breeder who originally rescued Pip, I just decided to use "Lucy" as an alias in order to protect her identity. 

I didn't want anyone trying to find or harass her. She is a very nice woman, so i thought I'd save her the trouble. Nancy is her good friend, and the person who she gave Pip to rehabilitate.


[/B][/QUOTE]


And yep, your "Lucy" IS a Backyard Breeder!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 14 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635116


> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 14 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635004





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 10 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633347





> Who the heck is Lucy?? I spoke with Nancy.
> 
> Nancy is on the rescue page/petfinder. So who's Lucy?[/B]


Nancy is the Lady who "Lucy" entrusted Pip's care to.

"Lucy" isn't the real name of the breeder who originally rescued Pip, I just decided to use "Lucy" as an alias in order to protect her identity. 

I didn't want anyone trying to find or harass her. She is a very nice woman, so i thought I'd save her the trouble. Nancy is her good friend, and the person who she gave Pip to rehabilitate.


[/B][/QUOTE]


And yep, your "Lucy" IS a Backyard Breeder!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


*
Let this be a lesson to those of you who think it's a good idea to take a male and female and breed them, you could wind up with another "Pip" who will go from home to home to home and live a shorter than normal life. Or worse, wind up living in a home where the people have no idea how to care for a sickly dog and God knows what happens then.*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We bought a Maltese mother and daughter and a male from a small breeder I have known for years when she downsized even more. We have had one litter of Malti Poos last winter and now this litter of Maltese. We plan to have no more Maltese, at least not from this pair and will probably just stick with our poodles and poodle mixes. I just don't want to deal with the tiny hypoglycemis open fontanels that we saw with several of these puppies and that seem to go along with some of the straight Maltese. The book says that they are durable, healthy little pets good for children and I think that may be the case with some Maltese and larger ones than these. The boy we have seems to be healthy but still must be watched carefully and fed every 4 hours during the day and not left for more than about 7 hours overnight.

We do have one litter of Malti Poos coming up although they are from the Maltese male and our pet Peke A Poo so will be 1/2 Maltese, 1/4 poodle, 1/4 Pekingese and be born in about a month.

*THIS WAS THE QUOTE FROM "LUCY", OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS. CAN'T MENTION HER REAL NAME, AS SHE
NEEDS TO BE PROTECTED. LOL ~ WHAT ABOUT THE DOGS????*


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

We do have one litter of Malti Poos coming up although they are from the Maltese male and our pet Peke A Poo so will be 1/2 Maltese, 1/4 poodle, 1/4 Pekingese and be born in about a month.

*THIS WAS THE QUOTE FROM "LUCY", OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS. CAN'T MENTION HER REAL NAME, AS SHE
NEEDS TO BE PROTECTED. LOL ~ WHAT ABOUT THE DOGS????*
[/QUOTE]

:angry: :smpullhair: :angry: ....I am just reading this post now...that poor, poor precious puppy....wonder if "Lucy" could be bred...to a goat...and a cow....and a donkey...wonder what kind of a mix that would create...lay you odds something more intelligent than what we are working with now...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

[/QUOTE] :angry: :smpullhair: :angry: ....I am just reading this post now...that poor, poor precious puppy....wonder if "Lucy" could be bred...to a goat...and a cow....and a donkey...wonder what kind of a mix that would create...lay you odds something more intelligent than what we are working with now...
[/QUOTE]


lol! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

this story broke my heart she's so little and fragile i hope she's doing great has anyone heard any news of pip??? it would be so great to see pictures of her now hopefully she has put on a considerable amount of weight and is not eating on her own.... if anyone knows or heard anything or if her adopted parents are on here i'm sure everyone would love to hear happy news about pip :wub2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Sep 14 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635142


> We do have one litter of Malti Poos coming up although they are from the Maltese male and our pet Peke A Poo so will be 1/2 Maltese, 1/4 poodle, 1/4 Pekingese and be born in about a month.[/B]




This just sickens me as I'm sure it does many of you. What on earth is wrong with these people (and mostly women!)?????? I always considered women to be a step above when it came to nurturing but it seems not.
All for the love of money........IDIOTS.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 13 2008, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649939


> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Sep 14 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635142





> We do have one litter of Malti Poos coming up although they are from the Maltese male and our pet Peke A Poo so will be 1/2 Maltese, 1/4 poodle, 1/4 Pekingese and be born in about a month.[/B]




This just sickens me as I'm sure it does many of you. What on earth is wrong with these people (and mostly women!)?????? I always considered women to be a step above when it came to nurturing but it seems not.
All for the love of money........IDIOTS.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Pip or where he went?


----------

